# Codigo de Compuertas Logicas



## alquimus (Dic 18, 2007)

Agradezco de antemano la ayuda.

Amigos tengo una duda con respecto a los codigos de los circuitos integrados.

¿Cual es la diferencia entre circuitos con estos codigos?

74AC32
SN74AC32N
MC74AC32N
CD74AC32E

Cual es la diferencia entre SN, MC , CD, o la ausencia del mismo. 
No es el fabricante. Pues Texas Instruments Produce tanto los codigos CD como SN

Gracias.


----------



## aguevara (Dic 18, 2007)

Lamento informaciónrmarte pero si , si es el fabricante SN es para la familia TTL de texas instrument, CD es para la familia CMOS de Texas Instruments y por ultimo MC es de la familia CMOS de motorola, Algunos otros fabricantes anteponen los mismos sufijos iniciales como una forma de pago de regalias a los dueños de las patentes originales.
Te recomiendo que leas algun datasheet de uno de ellos para que veas como se configura un numero de IC por parte de los fabricantes, asi veras como los sufijos de enmedio indican algun otra cosa como por ejemplo LS low speed o FS Fast speed y los sufijos finales tienen que ver con el encapsulado.

Saludos


----------

